# Southern Style Flip Shooting



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

What some people call a Butterfly Style we call The Southern Flip style. I have been known to shoot this style once in a while, but not often. I am 6’3” tall, have short legs and a large upper torso, so I have a very long spread as seen here. Tex


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice spread!


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

A awesome style, longer band, more powerful.
But it takes much practice to get the accuracy, I think.



Tex-Shooter said:


> What some people call a Butterfly Style we call The Southern Flip style. I have been known to shoot this style once in a while, but not often. I am 6'3" tall, have short legs and a large upper torso, so I have a very long spread as seen here. Tex


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

seeems much harder to get accuracy


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

p4v_singh said:


> seeems much harder to get accuracy


It takes a LOT of practice.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

is that tex? he looks much younger in his avatar no offesne ment


----------



## statikpunk (Dec 24, 2009)

crazyslingshot said:


> A awesome style, longer band, more powerful.
> But it takes much practice to get the accuracy, I think.


actually if your shooting instinctive its just a matter of getting adjusted. its just a matter of concentrating on your target. its like throwing a baseball. you dont worry about your form when you throw a baseball, whether you throw over the top, or side arm or an underhand toss the ball still gets where you want it to go. and if you shoot instinctively you can can have the same effect, as long as you remain consistent, then accuracy should come surprisingly quickly no matter how you shoot.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very well said Statikpunk! It also takes longer to get real good shooting a flip style. Tex


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> What some people call a Butterfly Style we call The Southern Flip style. I have been known to shoot this style once in a while, but not often. I am 6'3" tall, have short legs and a large upper torso, so I have a very long spread as seen here. Tex


Now thats far out. I like shooting similar but only if a can is 10 to 15 feet away then I will hit it.


----------

